# He Left Yesterday



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

His brilliant plan was to leave on January 2nd. Doing me the favor I guess of leaving me right after the holidays? Dunno, not sure I care. 
He cheated,and I forgave. He blamed me for everything on the planet, and I tried to be patient. Then he just stopped even touching me in non sexual ways. There was literally nothing I could do that was right. So when I discovered that he was leaving anyway, I asked him to go. He told me he wasn't planning on leaving, but then said he was. Back step, etc, etc, etc. So here I sit on Christmas eve with two kids. We will have a good Christmas, and I guess I just need to start moving on with MY life. 
Pretty sure my husband is chronically depressed. Never happy, always mad/sad about something. But I am done trying to help him. I have to help me now. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Fleur de Cactus (Apr 6, 2013)

Ohh gosh ! Sorry you are alone on christmas eve May you find peace tonight and the year to come . I am alone too with my daughter . We will be alright . Peace . Merry christmas ! Hugs !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Back at you Fleur. I guess 2014 can only get better, right??


----------



## Fleur de Cactus (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes , we have to keep our hope up and move on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

You are a very brave gal, Dawn. Things will get better. 

You are taking charge of your life, and that can only be good.

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I am so sorry Dawn.....you got this girl....I have faith in you!


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Dawn,
So sorry you are going through this. ((Hugs)) to you.

Mine did stay through the holidays last year and left on January 2nd.
Difference is, I wasn't aware of what he was planning. We had what I thought was a great Christmas. He hid things well.

I can tell you now that a year has almost passed I am okay. I know I'm so much better off. You will be too, trust me. Once you are free of all the drama someone like that brings into your life, you will feel so much better. It will take time but it will happen.

Just hang in there and take care of yourself and those children of yours.

Merry Christmas and here's to a much better 2014


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry, Dawn. Hope things get better for you in the new year. {{{Hug}}}


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you everyone who responded. just to be clear, no one needs to worry about lonely holiday feelings with me LOL. I would rather be alone with my kids having Christmas than with someone who would just want to make the day miserable. 

The support from my friends (and his too, which is weird) has been amazing, and I know we are gonna be just fine. Just hoping I can still wrap up my Bachelor's degree without it taking too long. But I will adjust anything and everything if it means still having time with my boys.

Merry Christmas guys, hope you all have a good one.


----------

